# Mitfahrfgelegenheit Kamoyvaer Norkap Hafiske



## Norgejeck (12. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Suchen für den Zeitraum  23.08 bis 04.09.2020 noch einen Mitflieger nach Kamoyvaer Nordkap 

Sind beide  50 und 60 Norwegenerfahrung reichlich vorhanden  auch Kamoyvaer.

Reise kostet ohne Flug 1350 Euro dafür gibt es aber auch Einzelzimmer, Transport
vom Flughafen ist im Reisepreis.
Extras kommen Flug Bootsbenzin und Verpflegung hinzu.
Es wäre schön wenn Du mit einem Boot umgehen könntest.

Sollte die Reise wegen Corona nicht stattfinden bekommst du die 1350 Euro zurück.

Bei Interesse bitte PN

Gruß
NJ


----------

